# Occupancy I-2 condition 1 or condition 2 - Memory care



## tuzi (Jul 20, 2016)

IBC 2015
I am wondering if memory care falls into " in-patient stabilization units for psychiatric". That decide we are condition 1 or condition 2. Any thoughts?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## cda (Jul 20, 2016)

tuzi said:


> IBC 2015
> I am wondering if memory care falls into " in-patient stabilization units for psychiatric". That decide we are condition 1 or condition 2. Any thoughts?
> 
> Thanks in advance!





Condition 1 would be my choice


Now more info needed 

Are they in total lock down?

Or maybe delayed egress device??!

As in they can get out an exit ????


----------



## cda (Jul 20, 2016)

So what do you do for direct deposit??


----------



## tuzi (Jul 20, 2016)

Will do... cda. Don't worry


----------



## cda (Jul 20, 2016)

tuzi said:


> Will do... cda. Don't worry




Que?

just wonder what you did for a living?


----------



## tuzi (Jul 20, 2016)

Architect...


----------



## cda (Jul 20, 2016)

tuzi said:


> Architect...



Just helps sometimes when trying to answer a question.


----------



## cda (Jul 20, 2016)

So:::

more info needed 

Are they in total lock down?

Or maybe delayed egress device?? Or similar?

As in they can get out an exit without much delay??


----------



## tuzi (Jul 21, 2016)

We are not there yet, at least the owner is not... What are the facts to determine?


----------



## cda (Jul 21, 2016)

Are they going to be on lock down and not free to exit at will.


OR

Can they exit anytime they want, but maybe with delayed egress device or similar


----------



## JBI (Jul 21, 2016)

Think about the listed conditions... in-patient stabilization, emergency care, etc. These would indicate a greater likelihood of people being unable to respond independently.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Jul 21, 2016)

Our state health department has 5 levels of description for memory care patients, Levels 1 & 2 would be similar to dealing with younger children, physically fit, able to follow instructions and would be  similar to an I-1 custodial care occupancy. 3 through 5 are definitely an I-2 occupants


----------



## tuzi (Jul 21, 2016)

This project is in New Jersey. I'll go check the documents from health department.


----------



## cda (Jul 21, 2016)

But you do have assisted living facilities,,

With memory units,,

Where the patients are able to have free exiting. As in no lack down


----------

